# Lyme and appetite



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Am planning a vet visit, but I am worried about Henry. He is uncharacteristically tired this week and also isn't eating as much as he usually does. Could both of these be signs of Lymes?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think his symptoms are so general, it could be almost anything. I think you're doing the right thing with a visit to the vet. Tell him your concerns about Lyme because the symptoms can be all over the place, from a dog who shows NO signs of being sick (but has arthritic problems later in life) to a dog with a fever and so sore they can hardly move. Same is true with people, unfortunately. Nasty disease.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope Henry perks up soon.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you Karen and Clare! I just came back from the Vet and Henry tested positive for Anaplasmosis - not Lyme, but another deer tick disease. I caught it very early though because it is very very mild right now. Anyway, the symptoms are indeed lethargy and lass of appetite! Some may say I pay waaaaaaay too much attention to the dog that I even noticed such a small change of behavior, but lucky I did since he is now on a 4 week course of antibiotics and hopefully on his way back to good health. Thank you both for your comments. Love this forum!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Those dreaded ticks! I am so glad you took him to the vet and figured it out right away. I'm dealing with the ticks right now too. I just got the Preventick collar for my 3. The ticks are really bad where I live. I had to stop walking my guys in some of their favorite places. We are sticking to parks and roads for the summer months! It really bad this year...UGH!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Good Job, Nancy! Way to stay on top of things! And I'm glad you've got Henry on the mend!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FancyNancy said:


> Thank you Karen and Clare! I just came back from the Vet and Henry tested positive for Anaplasmosis - not Lyme, but another deer tick disease. I caught it very early though because it is very very mild right now. Anyway, the symptoms are indeed lethargy and lass of appetite! Some may say I pay waaaaaaay too much attention to the dog that I even noticed such a small change of behavior, but lucky I did since he is now on a 4 week course of antibiotics and hopefully on his way back to good health. Thank you both for your comments. Love this forum!


Thank heavens that you WERE paying such close attention! GOOD dog mom!:whoo:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you, ladies of the Forum! All of you set the example for good dog Moms and I get so much knowledge and advise from you. It really helps.


----------

